# ps3



## HerbiJesus (Apr 18, 2007)

i'm just wondering if there are any ps3 gamers on here? if so what do you think about the ps3? 
i for one love it!!!  iv'e been playing motorstorm and call of duty 3 online there both wicked!!!
but i know there are alot of people that don't like sony at the moment. 
anyway i'm intrested in anyones views.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 18, 2007)

Lil too exspensive for me, sorry.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 18, 2007)

yeh they are a bit expensive, but i bet they drop in price soon


----------



## g-13 (Apr 18, 2007)

i have one and dont like it at all 360 kills it


----------



## allgrownup (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm happy with my ps2 and actually play battlefield 2 online more often now.

i like games, i just don't have the time for everything.  I've also been having fun chatting in this forums chat room lately.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 18, 2007)

i played ps2 for years it was the best, 
iv'e got a 360 aswell as ps3 and i'd say ps3 is better. 
free online gaming+blu ray disc player.
g-13- have you got hi-def tele?


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 18, 2007)

yea but the 360 is the best online play around ... all i have to say is HALO


----------



## GrewUp To ScrewUp (Apr 19, 2007)

what does blu ray do 4 u? who uses it anyway? you like it because its new but blu ray isnt replacin anything.

right now im just saving up for the PS7.


----------



## Dizoelio (Apr 19, 2007)

Wiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Draston (Apr 19, 2007)

I have an xbox 360 and thats it. I live with two other guys here at college in an apartment and one of the other guys has a wii so we are good for a while.

I don't have many games though... I only have Oblivion, Gears of War, Sneak King, Fight Night: Round 3, and Dead or Alive 4.

For wii all we have is Zelda: TP and Wii Sports.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 19, 2007)

Bit too expensive for me. I prefer my pc for playing games. I find you have much more control with a mouse, especially in first person shooters.

At the moment I'm playing Empire Earth  2, one of those little people strategy games where you and your opponent build up empires and then annihilate each other. Lots of fun


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 19, 2007)

blu ray disc player gives you hi definition film!!! and i use it, at least 4 times the picture quality (at least)
don't get me wrong i like the 360 iv'e been playing it for a year.
at least with ps3 it doesn't sound like theres an aircraft flying over your house when you turn it on. and its compatible with blu tooth and the psp
and it puts out a much better frame rate, it has wireless as standard, built in hard drive. i just prefer the ps3. i love watching hi-def film.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 19, 2007)

bski8950 why do you think 360 is better online?
the wii looks like fun, i'd like to get one. but iv'e spent too much on gaming lately.
gears of war is a wicked game!  and fight night.
trust me, the ps3 will win the console war


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 19, 2007)

HerbiJesus said:
			
		

> bski8950 why do you think 360 is better online?
> the wii looks like fun, i'd like to get one. but iv'e spent too much on gaming lately.
> gears of war is a wicked game!  and fight night.
> trust me, the ps3 will win the console war


You'd better be in shape to play wii!!!


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

360 is better online because it has so much. no other system has established an online play better then 360. my brother is a game tester and a writer for gamepro magazine. have u ever played Halo 2 online ??? watch what happens when halo 3 comes out. its going to be crazy. Ps3 will eventually start charging for their services. The 360 is really not that much for a year subscription. You can download movies, old mortal Kombats, entire seasons of shows like chapelle show etc.    Its rediculous what you can do. I have guitar hero 2 for 360. you can download new songs to play. i dont think i need to continue .


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

and it wont win the console war. 360 is killing it in sales


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 19, 2007)

i see your point but can you download hd on 360? and although 360 has better sales stats it has been out for a long time, i reckon ps3 will catch it up as soon as they lower the price. sony has a much more solid game base. like metal gear + final fantasy. (i do like 360 and i'm keeping it)
but i suppose it comes down to what you want from your console if you want HD movies go for ps3


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 19, 2007)

have u ever played Halo 2 online ??? watch what happens when halo 3 comes out. its going to be crazy. 

i havn't but thats why i'm keeping 360

i just think the ps3 console has more to offer. anyway, only time will tell 
there both great consoles. it just surprises me how many people don't like ps3
:48:


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 19, 2007)

xbox 360, halo, halo 2, and soon to have halo 3. 

The only 2 games I own...And I bought an xbox 360 just so I could play halo 3 when it comes out. Basically the greatest series of games ever. And halo 3 is just going to be amazing...Except I really do hope you can turn off the lame multi-view camera angles.


----------



## Draston (Apr 19, 2007)

HerbiJesus said:
			
		

> i see your point but can you download hd on 360? and although 360 has better sales stats it has been out for a long time, i reckon ps3 will catch it up as soon as they lower the price. sony has a much more solid game base. like metal gear + final fantasy. (i do like 360 and i'm keeping it)
> but i suppose it comes down to what you want from your console if you want HD movies go for ps3


 
you can download HD movies on your xbox via xbox live market place. I have some episodes that I bought of some shows in HD and in widescreen in 1080i . I know its not 1080p but my hdtv won't even display that anyways.

Better game base? Your insane! Xbox 360 is getting Sony's last gen exclusives left and right like Devil May Cry that is coming to xbox 360 now. How is PS3 winning? Right now its xbox 360 with like 10 mil units worldwide and wii at 6.5 and I forget what Sony is at. But I know its last.


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 19, 2007)

first up i didn't say the ps3 is winning, i said it will win the war. it might take a year or so to catch up. as soon as they drop there prices sales will rise
i think i'm right in saying that ps2 is still the leading seller
 it depends what you want. like i said only time will tell
i didn't know you could download hi def on xbox.
 but, i like watching films so buying a ps3 was better for me and i think its more the complete package cus you get hard drive, blu ray, sixaxis, and compatible with psp. when your trying to watch a film on 360 it sounds like someone is hoovering your room. anyway, each to there own


----------



## Draston (Apr 19, 2007)

HerbiJesus said:
			
		

> first up i didn't say the ps3 is winning, i said it will win the war. it might take a year or so to catch up. as soon as they drop there prices sales will rise
> i think i'm right in saying that ps2 is still the leading seller
> it depends what you want. like i said only time will tell
> i didn't know you could download hi def on xbox.
> but, i like watching films so buying a ps3 was better for me and i think its more the complete package cus you get hard drive, blu ray, sixaxis, and compatible with psp. when your trying to watch a film on 360 it sounds like someone is hoovering your room. anyway, each to there own


 
both have a harddrive, you can stream music from your pc with your xbox as well as movies and pictures. I watch dvd's on my 400 dollar 5.1 system . PSP is getting whomped on by the DS. IF anything is the complete package it would be the xbox 360 for its offline and online capabilities.

Also this summer Microsoft is coming out with IPTV so you are going to be able to stream live cable over your xbox 360 as well as use it as a DVR with a new model being released later this year. IPTV is going to let you do picture in picture channel surfing as well as let you cut the screen into 4 sections (like halo 1 multiplayer) and watch 4 channels at once (going to be great for sports).


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 19, 2007)

i respect your opinion but i get the feeling you have no respect for mine.
unsubscribed!!!!!


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

good point Draston .. the 360 does have HD graphics also .. you just need to get a cable .. the cable is included in the package that is coming out . the Black Xbox 360 ... Has a huge hard drive and a bunch of other crazy things ... HerbiJesus . respect the opinion. I myself love some games on the Ps2 because they have better gameplay .. The Ps3 is a fantastic machine also.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

o yea i myself am a huge final fantasy lover ... only reason i have a PS2


----------



## Draston (Apr 19, 2007)

BSki8950 said:
			
		

> o yea i myself am a huge final fantasy lover ... only reason i have a PS2


 
there is also works off FF coming to the xbox 360 so there goes another sony exclusive...


What about GTA4? Its going to rock house on xbox .

Forza 2
Mass Effect
BioShock
Too Human
Halo 3
Virtua Fighter 5
Castle Crashers
Guitar Hero 3
All-Pro Football 2K8
Project Gotham Racing 4
SEGA Rally Revo
Skate
Grand Theft Auto 4
Blue Dragon
Lost Odyssey
Beautiful Katamari
Devil May Cry 4


What does PS3 have coming out? MGS? Devil May... wait no they lost that too!

now i'm not saying ps3 is all crap... They do have little big world or whatever that game was I saw on some sites. Its going to rock, but for the most part... bleh.


----------



## thedutchmaster3 (Apr 19, 2007)

360 is def better than ps3


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 19, 2007)

hey Draston really about the FF on 360 ??? that would be rediculous ...


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 20, 2007)

sorry i got like that.
take a look at this ps3 exclusive games list
www.ps3forums.com/showthread.php?t=20553&page=11


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 20, 2007)

not bad


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 21, 2007)

alright init,
i don't take too much from exclusive lists, because most of them come out on multi format in the end anyway
oh yeh i know 360 puts out hi def but didn't know it played hi def films
:48:


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 21, 2007)

yea it does ... there is HDDVD player that is going to be sold with most of its systems soon. as of right now you can buy one for ur 360 and the price of the HDDVD + the 360 would be less than the price of the PS3


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 21, 2007)

i'm not saying it does not play hd films.
take another look!!!!!


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 21, 2007)

how much does the hd dvd cost?
i'm not arguing over this, i like both consoles. 
both have advantages and disadvantages


----------



## the_riz (Apr 21, 2007)

*I hope you guys know that High Def is litterally a higher resolution than a regular telivision. So effectivly there just making consoles behave more like PC's with gamepads. So why buy two PC's? heh.. thats my argumant anyway, id much rather shove a few hundered on a new graphics card / new processor or more ram than buy a console anyday. 

Besides put me in an FPS with a keyboard and mouse and ill take on anyone with a gamepad heheheh    *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 21, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *I hope you guys know that High Def is litterally a higher resolution than a regular telivision. So effectivly there just making consoles behave more like PC's with gamepads. So why buy two PC's? heh.. thats my argumant anyway, id much rather shove a few hundered on a new graphics card / new processor or more ram than buy a console anyday. *
> 
> *Besides put me in an FPS with a keyboard and mouse and ill take on anyone with a gamepad heheheh *


 
I agree. Trying to control a cross hair with a console controller is like trying to do open heart surgery with a wrench


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 21, 2007)

iv'e not long had a pc so i can't comment on that
i just took a look at prices her in uk. i wont list them but i can tell you there is nothing between them.
anyway i'm keeping both consoles, i got the best of both worlds
that iptv does look good, 
only time will tell on this one.

I agree. Trying to control a cross hair with a console controller is like trying to do open heart surgery with a wrench
:rofl: 
iv'e never played games on pc, i'll have to get some and try
looks like i'm the only one on here who likes ps3
i'm droppig out of this discution now.
happy gaming to all!!!!


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 21, 2007)

yea sorry herbijesus i read that wrong.


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 21, 2007)

haha hey and no ones arguing ... this is nothin to get high strung about


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 21, 2007)

i know mate, i'm cool


----------



## the_riz (Apr 21, 2007)

*The old W S A and D keys and a good mouse is the only way to play FPS games, just for random info if people dont know, its the way its been since man invented the free mouselook fps. 

It kinda pisses me off how games like Call of Duty 3 arn't being released on the PC only xbox and ps3 because if it wasnt for PC gamers that game wouldnt have got anywhere. I remember playing call of duty on the PC, loving it, then playing it on the ps2 and thinking how can anyone play this?  WSAD is the way its done lol :headbang:*


----------



## HerbiJesus (Apr 21, 2007)

i agree, all games should be available on all formats. i just seen this petition for call of duty to be on pc.
www.petitiononline.com/cod3onpc/


----------



## the_riz (Apr 21, 2007)

*Hey nice one i had to sign that lol    *


----------



## Draston (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah, I'd get a ps3 personally but they are just to costly . I about broke the bank this summer buying a xbox 360 cause i'm in college in an apartment with 3 friends.


----------



## g-13 (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah i have the new 1080p hi def tv


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 22, 2007)

i play tha PS2 ... we are a bit of alcoholics and pot heads so we usualy stick to games that dont have split screan... 

Madden NFL 2007
Tigerwoods Golf 2007
Fightnight 2004

i would get a PS3  but way 2 much money for a video game console... but i would def buy one over anything else.... i personaly dont like the controler for the Xbox... 
my boy left his PS3 at my crib for awhile to check it out... we pretty much just playd the fightnight but ill tell U this... it was off tha hook..


----------



## Object505 (Apr 26, 2007)

Personly I spent all my money on my Hydro Setup but I don't plan on buying a ps3 Unless them come up with something as impressive as Oblivion. I love my 360 and my and my Ps2. GOD OF WAR rocks. I also own a Wii and its allot of fun for some games. ITs more like a party system. You really wana play it with other people. However Zelda was cool.

Oh ya and you gota run the 360 at 1080i Widescreen baby. Theres  no better way to play.

I own pretty much all game systems but the WAY to expensive Ps3

Shoot you can buy a whole grow room for the price of that thing.


----------



## Draston (Apr 26, 2007)

Object505 said:
			
		

> Personly I spent all my money on my Hydro Setup but I don't plan on buying a ps3 Unless them come up with something as impressive as Oblivion. I love my 360 and my and my Ps2. GOD OF WAR rocks. I also own a Wii and its allot of fun for some games. ITs more like a party system. You really wana play it with other people. However Zelda was cool.
> 
> Oh ya and you gota run the 360 at 1080i Widescreen baby. Theres no better way to play.
> 
> ...


 
Oblivion is badass, I own it for xbox 360. You do know PS3 has Oblvion now right?


----------



## Object505 (Apr 26, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *I hope you guys know that High Def is litterally a higher resolution than a regular telivision. So effectivly there just making consoles behave more like PC's with gamepads. So why buy two PC's? heh.. thats my argumant anyway, id much rather shove a few hundered on a new graphics card / new processor or more ram than buy a console anyday. *
> 
> *Besides put me in an FPS with a keyboard and mouse and ill take on anyone with a gamepad heheheh *


 
I prefer a mouse and keyboard for FPS games and stratagy games like Warcraft. But i have to admit Oblivion runs so nice on my 360 that i got the 360 version. Anyone wana buy Oblivion PC? heheh


----------



## Object505 (Apr 26, 2007)

Draston said:
			
		

> Oblivion is badass, I own it for xbox 360. You do know PS3 has Oblvion now right?


 
Yes I saw that the ps3 has oblivion now. But the Ps3 does not support bloom lighting effects. So the glowing you get form light reflecting off objects and also tourches in dungons look differnt. 

I prefer the 360 for oblivion. 

People say the ps3 looks more clear. But thats only because of the lack of bloom lighting to blur textures and give them more realizm


----------



## BSki8950 (Apr 26, 2007)

that is true


----------

